# check out my aviary



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

hey just thought you might wanna check out my aviary.if so tell me what you think or if you have any suggestions just look in my album


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

why is my link there?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bird man...the link took me to my albums and not your coop. Have you moved your birds in with mine and I haven't noticed?!


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

oh sorry how do i put my link in


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is too funny...the forum is broken.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bird man...are you teasing us?


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry about the whole link issue but you can check out my aviary in my albums


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

the bird man said:


> sorry about the whole link issue but you can check out my aviary in my albums





the bird man said:


> sorry about the whole link issue but you can check out my aviary in my albums


Nice birds and photos, Bird Man! Of COURSE, I loved the Pekin and Rouen Ducks! 

Members, just click on The Bird Mans link in the post and then on the 
View Gallery Uploads link.

Terry


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

also members if you click on my profile and and the my aviary in my ablums you'll be able to tour my whole aviary


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's nice and roomy but I have worries about the screen you used. The holes are big enough to allow rats to get into your loft. Rats can be deadly to pigeon from illness cause by their elimination and they just will kill pigeons at night, when the pigeons can't see to get away. First they go after the eggs and then the babies and they will kill the adults too. I've had it happen. I would also be concerned about Raccoons and snakes. I always recommend 1/4-1/2 in hardware cloth. I think it would be worth your while to go over it with that. I would hate for you to walk in on a massacre one day. It is such an awful thing to find.
I can tell you really care about your pigeons and delight in them. I really like that about you.


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

thanx for the tips charis. the rats could be a real problem i've notice a fat mouse runing around latly but no rats yet i'll defenitly look into that hardwire cloth. i have some heavy duty wire fencing around the pen to keep out curious dogs and critters like raccoons and possums


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It need to be attached very tightly with no give.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

They sure have lots of room, looking good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*you need some of these as trap entries*

here is a home made trap ....


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

very cool romanian what did you use for the bars


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

aluminium wires...... and plastic


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

wood.....aluminium bars and pieces of plastic for the distance between the bars


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*front nest*

take a loock of these ...home made you can made them by yourself


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

*is it me.....*

I know this will sound very noobish....
but when ever romanian pigeon says take a look at this I dont see any links or anything to see the pics he posted.
Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i canceled the photo thats why.... i dont have too much space and the photo are great in dimensions...sorry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

StoN3d said:


> "but when ever romanian pigeon says take a look at this I dont see any links or anything to see the pics he posted."


I know, I'm not buggin' out too , I figure the link is not there that's why we can't see it ...Do you have any site or webshots that we can see you have the pics in it? I like to see the add-ons about your aviary...Thanks...


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

http://performer.sunphoto.ro


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

leave a message if you want..... thanks


----------

